# 211k won't power up



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

My 211k won't power up, it's dead dead dead. Can a DIRT member contact me so I can figure out what needs to happen from here. Thanks...this is a fairly new reciever that is leased through Dish. 

I've tried doing a reset by pressing the power button but I get nothing, I think something must be fried.


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

We can definitely help you out with this. I will send you a PM


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

Right after #5 post here.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response, dealing with you DIRT guys is the only way to go


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it typical that your programming doesn't pop up on the guild when you activate the equipment? I had to go online to activate through the MyDish login because I don't have a real phone (Vonage) and don't have ethernet run to my bedroom location.

I did a reset so I'll see if it comes up then. UPDATE: yeah that did it.


----------

